# Jeet Kune Do Schools (Princeton, NJ Area)



## RIPBruceLee (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

I'm actually new to the forums and so far I must say that there are some very knowledgeable individuals present. With that being said, I am currently in the search for a legitmate/reputable school to learn JKD from. As mentioned in the title, I'm from the Princeton, NJ area. I've come across this school: http://www.pamausa.com/Pages/jkd.shtml taught by Rick Tucci ( please let me know if anyone has any experience with him or the school  as well as this school: http://www.legacymartialarts.com/Legacy_Arts.html taught by Jon Nichols (he isn't fully certified by Dan Inosanto, but has trained with him). Also if anyone has any recommendations on schools near me wether it be JKD or even Wing Chun, I would greatly appreciate it!

Thank you so much for your help!

-Tyler


----------



## frank raud (Jul 21, 2012)

RIPBruceLee said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I'm actually new to the forums and so far I must say that there are some very knowledgeable individuals present. With that being said, I am currently in the search for a legitmate/reputable school to learn JKD from. As mentioned in the title, I'm from the Princeton, NJ area. I've come across this school: http://www.pamausa.com/Pages/jkd.shtml taught by Rick Tucci ( please let me know if anyone has any experience with him or the school  as well as this school: http://www.legacymartialarts.com/Legacy_Arts.html taught by Jon Nichols (he isn't fully certified by Dan Inosanto, but has trained with him). Also if anyone has any recommendations on schools near me wether it be JKD or even Wing Chun, I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Hmm, train with Rick Tucci, a full instructor under Dan Inosanto for 25 years, or someone who spent his formative years teaching himself from books(and started teaching others with just what he had learned from books). Remind me why this is a question?


----------



## RIPBruceLee (Jul 21, 2012)

frank raud said:


> Hmm, train with Rick Tucci, a full instructor under Dan Inosanto for 25 years, or someone who spent his formative years teaching himself from books(and started teaching others with just what he had learned from books). Remind me why this is a question?




Have you trained with Rick Tucci?


----------



## frank raud (Jul 21, 2012)

RIPBruceLee said:


> Have you trained with Rick Tucci?



No. I have some of his videos and he is a well known and respected martial artist in the JKD lineage.


----------



## RIPBruceLee (Jul 21, 2012)

frank raud said:


> No. I have some of his videos and he is a well known and respected martial artist in the JKD lineage.



Alright, Thank you very much for the information. Does anyone know of any Wing Chun schools in the same area?


----------



## Mr Mojo Lane (Feb 20, 2013)

I studied under Tucci for a few months here is my assessment.  The Muay Thai is very ring oriented even more so than other styles of Muay Thai.  The fighting stance basically had both feet standing together.  This makes for faster switch kicks, but it is awkward as hell for someone like me who is used to a Boxing/Bando stance.  It also makes someone extremely vulernable to takedowns.  The Kali is very "mile wide and an inch deep".  I showed Tucci's videos to some high ranking FMA from the Phillipines and they so that and worse about Tucci's Kali.  The Silat is very good.


----------



## RKerbo (Mar 1, 2013)

Norman Seto is one of Ted Wong's guys and I believe lives close to Princeton, NJ. 

http://tedwongjkd.net/index/twjkd-instructors

Hope that helps,

Robert Kerbo
Jeet Kune Do, Tulsa, Ok
www.jkdoklahoma.com


----------

